# Hello from Western Montana!



## JacobWustner (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello Everyone!

I am happy to finally join bee source after years of learning from this massive resource!

My name is Jacob Wustner and I am a second generation commercial beekeeper from Missoula, MT. Currently I live in Stevensville, MT in the beautiful Bitterroot Valley. My brother and I started Wustner Brothers Honey in 2011, and in 2013 I started Sapphire Apiaries.

I am going to post on the for sale thread to promote my new organic beekeeping course that is now available online. Please feel free to check out my Facebook pages to learn more about me and my ideas. I don't claim to know everything, but I have been lucky to have studied under many great beekeepers, and I am here to share all of my experiences and philosophies.

Sincerely,

Jacob Wustner
Sapphire Apiaries


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Jacob!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jacob!


----------

